# Is my cat worth it



## Alman (Jun 29, 2016)

I drive a suzuki grand vitara ((suv) and get 17.9 mpg..Am I losing money driving people around at this rate


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm sure your cat comforts you when you get home, so probably -- yes.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

How much did you pay for your cat? Does it have any features ?

Most of the time you can get a free one at the shelter or just pick one up in an alley.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

There's probably a ratio between aggravation and comfort . If the cat causes >50% agg, it's probably time to ditch it.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would say yet. I don't know what the price per mile is in your market, but whatever it is, you need to deduct gas, wear and tear, maintenance, and dead miles (to name a few) and figure out what you're going to actually earn per mile. I would say it will "look" profitable because there is a weekly positive influx of money in your bank account, but as others have said, it's like a payday loan. Eventually you'll be in the red.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not really a cat person but have met a few OTR Truck Drivers and they won't drive without their Cat. They say they are perfect for OTR drivers. But Uber would frown on this as would your riders.

As far as your Suzuki it just depends. Most drivers I know in different areas have slightly different results and methods. You should of already calculated your expenses and income and know if your making or loosing money. If you haven't I would start doing that yesterday. Then you have to make sure that when you eventually kill this Suzuki or your cat dies will you be able to replace it? 

Honestly with all joking aside you need to do a simple profit and loss and see what your making or loosing. I enjoy what I do but would not do it if it was making me zero or costing me money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes cats can be worth it.
Go buy your cat some roast beef.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

My cat is worth it, even though she is a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The only thing different between the Suzuki and a more efficient car is the gas expense. So say you drive 500 miles a week at 17.9 mpg. Thats 28 gallons at $2/gallon, so $56 for the week. If you got a car that averaged 30 mpg, your gas expense would be $33 for the week. So the Suzuki is definitely costing you more money, but is it a bank breaker? No.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Gas is so cheap right now it's not a big deal but for every 1000 miles you're losing about $40 compared to a small 4cyl car. But if your car is already at the end of its depreciation and is paid off its fine.


----------



## JuberSELECT (Aug 5, 2016)

What kind of cat is it?


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

If that vehicle is paid for free and clear, that is a positive thing! Some people will get a vehical that gets better mileage, but if it has a big payment, is it worth it?? My car is paid for, I do all the maintence, and it gets about 18-20 mpg. No use doing rideshare if making big payment, and sending out all repair and maintence to an expensive shop.


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

My cat's mpg depends on how much he poops in any given day.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> How much did you pay for your cat? Does it have any features ?
> 
> Most of the time you can get a free one at the shelter or just pick one up in an alley.


The lady that cuts my hair breefs Savanah cats. They sell 10-20k each. If you see one of those in an alley, grab it.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> The lady that cuts my hair breefs Savanah cats. They sell 10-20k each. If you see one of those in an alley, grab it.


Jesus Christ that's a lot of money for *****.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Jesus Christ that's a lot of money for *****.


Eh... my ex wife cost me A LOT more than that!

Why the fk do you think Im a fortune ...oops scratch that.... spiritual advisor?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Eh... my ex wife cost me A LOT more than that!
> 
> Why the fk do you think Im a fortune ...oops scratch that.... spiritual advisor?


Hahahah. Yeah man, I'm not trying to have an ex wife. Sounds even worse than a wife.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Hahahah. Yeah man, I'm not trying to have an ex wife. Sounds even worse than a wife.


You have no idea...


----------



## RivkahChaya (Jul 27, 2016)

I have to cats, and they are great. Wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------

